# Dadant Hamilton, IL



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I go to the Dadant branch in Frankfort, Ky. They, too, are very helpfull and went out of their way to help us with anything that we needed. We asked them for some things to take to a show that is coming up. They gave us things for the kids and some things to pass out. They will have our business in the future.


----------

